# Help? Display issue on TV2 with 722K



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I've got a very weird issue involving a display problem on my secondary TV on a Dish network 722K.
Let's get the equipment out of the way first.
*Main Tv: Samsung 67A750 DLP connected via HDMI
Secondary TV: Panasonic TC-P42X1 Plasma connected via component/Coax
Reciever: Dish Network 722K*

When I added the Panasonic to the bedroom, I used the standard Coaxial cable from the 722K which sends a standard def signal.
Yesterday, I ran a 50' Component/RCA audio cable from the 722K to the Panasonic. It worked like a charm, sharing the HD feed between the Panasonic via component, and the Samsung via HDMI.
today, when I turned the Panny on, I got purple and green lines scrolling up through the picture and horrible buzzing from the audio.

I tried reseating the cables, no luck.
Tried the other component inputs on the Panny, no luck.
Tried a spare 50' cable, no luck.
Tried my LG DVD player, with the cables, which worked fine.
Tried my Panny blu-Raty player with the cables, worked fine.
I even tried connecting the spare 50' cable to the first (Which runs through the attic and into the bedroom), and then running it back to the Samsung.
Got a perfect picture.

So, this all seems to rule out:
*Bad cable? No, works fine going to the Samsung. Plus, the spare cable delivered the same poor result.
Bad inputs on the Panny? No, other components deliver a fine picture.
Bad output on the Dish 722K? No, outputs fine to the Samsung DLP.*

This setup all worked fine most of yesterday and this morning.
no other components have been added anywhere. I've tried turning off all other devices in the house. THe SD feed is still fine.
I'm completely baffled???


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_I'm going to move this to the 722K support forum so it gets more exposure and hopefully more help for you._

Incidentally, I have the 61" model of the Samsung TV you have... but I have a 722, not a "K". I have ran component and HDMI without problems, but what I haven't done is run both at the same time to 2 separate TVs as you have.

The only thing I can think of... is since both outputs are live all the time AND should be at the same resolution... What happens when your receiver is set to output a resolution on your Samsung via HDMI that your Panasonic doesn't support?

For example... if you are set to output 1080i, but your Panny only accepts 720p maximum input?

OR... if you order a 1080p PPV movie for the Samsung connected via HDMI, that too might confuse the Panny since there wouldn't be a 1080p signal coming across the component cables (those get disabled when you select a 1080p movie via the receiver).


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Stewart,
I tried setting different resolutions, but it made no difference.
Weird thing was how it worked fine for over 24 hours, and then got flaky.
I even unplugged the component cables from the back of the 722K in the living room and plugged in a Blu-Ray player in it's place set to 1080P, went into the bedroom and checked the output on the Panasonic, and it looked great. Still don't get it.

Those Samsung A750's are great though, aren't they?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I did not see where you said you did a hard reboot of your 722K.

Unplug the 722k and see if that helps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, I love my Samsung. I had a CRT rear-projection that was failing... and was lucky to get one of these Samsung LED DLPs before the supply dried up about a month or so ago. It's been great.

I'll 2nd the suggestion on a hard reboot of the 722K (unplug power for a bit then plug it in again)... but if I read you correctly and you were feeding the long run of component back to your Samsung and it worked, but didn't work on the Panasonic... that almost rules out the Dish receiver too.

I wonder if a power cycle (unplug for a bit) of your Panasonic TV might be in order?

Since I don't have a "K" model (and obviously not a Panasonic TV) I can't fully test out your scenario... Another idea might be to see what happens to the Panasonic if you disconnect the HDMI from the Dish receiver. It's supposed to work with both, but maybe if it doesn't that might give a clue.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I did a reset of the 722K, but not a power cord reboot.
I'll try that next, as well as pulling the HDMI cable.
I did pull the power from the Panasonic for about 30 seconds.
Again, it's just really odd that it went from working flawlessly to being so screwy.
If I didn't know better, I'd suspect the cable, or the inputs, but both work fine with different devices.
I'm tempted to try running HDMI to the Panasonic with componnt to the Sammy, but that means either moving the Panasonic, or spending $100.00 for a 50' HDMI cable. That's an expensive experiment.
Eventually, I'm hoping the 922 will just allow me to Sling HD content to the bedroom and provide a more graceful solution.

(The kicker to this whole thing is when running the cables yesterday, I put my hand on a loose board on the frame around the skylight, lost my balance and put both feet through the kitchen ceiling. Spent the afternoon, and about $75.00 patching the ceiling.
And now it hardly seems worth it).


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Starting to think this may be a "ground loop" issue.
(although I did find some precedent for green and/or purplescrolling lines on Panny plasmas).
I did replace a ceiling fan in my Stepson's room yesterday between the time the TV was working fine and the appearance of the problem. I'll try unhooking the fan first and see what happens.
apparently it's not recommended to put an isolator on the coax coning in to the 722K, as you can do with cable systems.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Apparently it WAS a Ground loop issue.
I relocated the ground wire for the Dish and the buzzing and scrolling lines disappeared.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's good to know, and glad you got it fixed!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have the same issues as you with 2 exceptions - mine are on 1 TV only and I have D and not E. But what happened was, our TV was connected to the receiver through component as well as the DVD recorder. We would just switch the input on the TV and we could go between DVD and TV. Then I bought and HDMI cable and connected the TV and receiver via HDMA. I left the DVD recorder set up as before - component. Now whenever we play a DVD, the picture is green and there is a loud buzzing. TV viewing has not changed, just viewing anything from the DVD player.

Can you think of what might cause this and also explain more about the ground loop you were talking about? Thanks very much.


----------

